# Help me choooooose - Ace Combat 6 OR GTA 4?



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

there's this

or this

there's about £10 difference in both, but I can only afford one or t'other.....

I've played all the GTA's and never been dissappointed, but I played the last Ace combat and felt bitterly short sold....

opinions chaps :thumb:


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Whats the is flying malarkey ???

GTA IV everytime !


----------



## EssexBoyRacer (Jul 5, 2007)

have you played the demo of ace combat? graphics are amazing but I got bored of it pretty quickly!

GTA IV gets my vote!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

EssexBoyRacer said:


> have you played the demo of ace combat? graphics are amazing but I got bored of it pretty quickly!
> 
> GTA IV gets my vote!


seconded. i hired ace combat in the hopes of a decent flight sim. its pants. unlimited missiles? whats that all about?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

EssexBoyRacer said:


> GTA IV gets my vote!


Mine too, Cannot believe you put these 2 in the same sentence. GTA IV will be the don of all games. I have pre ordered with Play.com.......:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

I can't believe you asked this question 

GTAIV, you know it's right decision.

Mark.


----------



## Iancognito (Feb 21, 2008)

Gta!


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

gotta be GTA IV i pre-ordered it a couple of days ago, also from play.com because sometimes you get it the day before release date. gonna be the best game out for years.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Steak and chips or cornflakes?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Youll get bored really quick of Ace Combat.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Steak and chips or cornflakes?


Nice way of putting it!! :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Ace Combat is lame!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

GTA, no way of becoming bored on that.


----------

